# 1986 Snapper LT12



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Anyone know what other brands are compatible with a 1986 Snapper LT12? I know in the later 1970's that Snapper was the same as Massey Ferguson. And currently they are the same as Simplicitys and Agcos, but I don't know what matched up in 1986 if anything? I'm trying to help out someone that is looking for attachments.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

I know power king Made Garden tractors for snapper before they went out of buisness.


----------

